# How to Start Thunderbird?



## rtwingfield (May 8, 2015)

This should be a simple one 

I've apparently successfully installed Thunderbird from the ports.

Question is... how do you start it?


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2015)

Depending on your shell, `rehash` might be needed.  Then type the name.


----------



## asteriskRoss (May 8, 2015)

The executable is located at /usr/local/bin/thunderbird. From a terminal you can just type `thunderbird`. Depending on your X window manager a shortcut may already be in the menu.


----------



## rtwingfield (May 9, 2015)

Well, it looks like I did not successfully install T'bird.  The executable `thunderbird` command was not to be found anywhere.  In fact, /usr/local/bin/thunderbird did not exist.  Late last night, I was working well down the back slope of the productivity bell curve and I must have run `make clean` after a simple call to `make` without `install`.  That would explain why I could not `find / -name thunderbird -print`.


----------

